# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  ¿silla eléctrica?

## maximus

Buenas,

No sé si es el subforo más apropiado para ello. En cualquier caso me lanzo. Si no lo es, ¡perdón! anticipado.

He buscado por el buscador y no he sido capaz de hallar algo referente al famoso efecto de la silla; ¡si!, aquel efecto, por el que pasa una "cierta" descarga eléctrica cuando alguien se sienta. ¿Lo conocéis?
Sinceramente, me suena haber leído algo hace tiempo por aquí, aunque como muy de pasada .

Dado que la magia de salón todavía no es mi fuerte y puesto que me considero un iniciado en esta rama, estaría interesado en conocer de donde puedo extraer información de este efecto (precio, condiciones, material, peligrosidad, etc.) , para incorporarlo como complemento a un juego (rutina) de cartas que estoy preparando. 

Agradezco las aportaciones de forma anticipada.

Gracias y salu2.

----------


## Pulgas

maximus, modelos de sillas tienes muchos: con regulador de potencia o sin él, que se pliegan o que no se pliegan...
Puedes encontrarlas en algunos comercios, o, directamente, fabricadas por artesanos (te envío algunos datos por Mp).
Lo que sí debes tener en cuenta a la hora de trabajar con ellas es a quién vas a sentar en ellas. Ten en cuenta que pueden ser peligrosas para gente con marcapasos, por ejemplo, o para pacientes con otros tipos de dolencia.

----------


## maximus

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. También tienes un MP.

Salu2

----------


## Ravenous

Al margen de todo eso, está el asunto ético. Estás literalmente torturando a una persona para disfrute de otras. Puede tener gracia (que no la tiene, porque lo único que ve el público es que el tipo se levanta de un salto sin saber por qué) hasta que eres tu el que está en la silla. Creo que basta con decir que el el último FISM, dos magos usaron la silla eléctrica (y desafortunadamente con la misma pobre voluntaria), y no dejaron muy buena impresión, al margen de la calidad de su número.

----------


## ignoto

En cierta ocasión, a un compañero le partieron la cara por hacer este efecto. 

Tú mismo.

----------


## Moss

En Coruña, el Mago Teto se lo hizo a un colega mío y te puedo decir que le hizo daño.

----------


## Iban

¿Y entonces por qué c*ño las fabrican? Pregunto.

----------


## Ravenous

Qué pregunta! Porque se venden, como todo.

----------


## Rafa Salas

la verdad es que no te las recomendaría para nada. Claro para el público es gracioso... pero para la persona??.. ponte en su lugar, si a mi un mago me llamara adelante y me hiciera eso lo único que pensaría después es buscar una manera de arruinarle la magia siguiente.
saludos.

----------


## lossar

yo uso la silla regularmente, pero no me considero un despiadado ni un maltratador por ello.

Nunca pretendo con este efecto hacer sufrir a nadie, de hecho nunca nadie se me ha quejado por ello, aunque entiendo que mal utilizada puede ser desagradable para la "victima", de hecho si yo fuera la victima y me hicieran daño, me iria del escenario sin más contemplaciones.

Nunca nadie despues de la actuación ha quejarse

Yo entiendo esta silla desde el punto de vista de crear una situacion divertida, sin perjudicar a nadie. Muy poco es necesario para que la victima "salte".y lo hago incluso con niños

Me explico, mi silla tiene dos posiciones una "debil" y otra "fuerte". Cuando cargo siempre pongo la débil, e incluso la pruebo yo primero para comprobar que está OK. Pasadas unas sesiones, cambio a la fuerte (que ya no lo es tanto)y sigo hasta la nueva carga.

Todo lo mas que me ha pasado es que la victima no quiera sentarse por segunda vez (cosa con la que cuento) y desde luego no lo hago mas de dos veces.

Pero supongo que esta es una discusión como la de si toros SI o toros NO, cada una tendrá su opinión, asi que cada uno obre segun su pensamiento, si le parece que es hacer sufrir entonces que no la use.

----------


## maximus

Gracias a todos. Descarto la silla para esta rutina.

Salu2

----------


## Ravenous

Pongo aquí unas declaraciones acerca de este infame aparatito, por parte de Sue-Anne Webster, voluntaria reiterada en los concursos del FISM y esposa del miembro del jurado Tim Ellis.

*I want to pause here to tell anyone who uses one these stupid electric chairs, that it’s INHUMANE!! It HURTS!! You are HURTING your guest on stage who is good enough to play along with your act to help you look good! People don’t like creatures being hurt… so, WHY HURT A HUMAN??!!

People disguise their hurt through humour. The volunteer might laugh it off for the time being, but it hurts both men and women. I will tell you how it hurt me. I have a good sense of humour, I can laugh at myself and I can take a bit of teasing… but, when I am electrified without knowing it will happen to me, I will finish my job on stage, leave and sit quietly - because my mind goes blank. I can’t think about anything. I begin to realise I was abused. I feel humiliated. I feel used and discarded for the entertainment pleasure of the performer and the audience who do not know what actually happened to me (non magicians do not know chairs are electrified). The pain stays for hours. It may not be the result of the physical electric slashing across my backside that I feel for hours afterwards, but I still feel a stinging sensation, which reminds me of the abuse and humiliation I endured on stage. Then, when I have a private moment to myself, I cry.

How do you know this does not happen to your other lady volunteers? How do you feel now, that you know? Will you still use that ‘nice’ little implement of torture you thought would enhance you and your act after knowing you have hurt and humiliated somebody? What if it was your loving wife, girlfriend, mother, grandmother, aunty or daughter that some thoughtless performer zapped and abused? Your volunteer has a right to choose whether they will participate in anything that will harm them before they help you.

Some people asked me why I didn’t walk off stage, kick the chair, hit the performer and sue him. Well, I didn’t think to do that at the time, especially when I was trying to help a FISM competitor do their best… but, I warn you, I will do all of those things if it happens to me again.

I have a solution to zapping. Cue your audience members. I do! I secretly ask them to pretend the seat is hot. Simple. It works every time… the audience love it… and your volunteer is happy to be involved with you on stage. You make them look good and feel good… and in turn, they will make you look good!

The electric chair should be banned from FISM. I’ve been informed that FISM rules are changing to disqualify any performer who hurts a living creature.
*

En cuanto tenga un rato lo traduzco.

----------


## mayico

pues yo la utilizo, la pruebo antes conmigo, solo con un leve ya vale, no duele, no mata, no incordia, no molesta.
hay que saber donde usarla, en que momento usarla, con quien usarla, para que usarla.

con que potencia usarla.

quiero decir... que he visto magos y los sigo viendo, que ridiculizan a mas no poder al público y están considerado de los grandes nacionalmente y conocidos fuera de la nación la gente se parte de risa con y de ellos y de sus espectadores.

no apollo ridiculizar a los espectadores, y la silla puede tener mil finalidades, solo es cuestión de saber todo lo anterior, cuando, como y porque.

pero... a esos magos que ridiculizan nadie les dice nada y para colmo... están en contra de magia con animales, es decir un flipe...

si lo venden es para usarlo y como he dicho y me repito, saber cuando usarla.

----------


## Iban

> En cuanto tenga un rato lo traduzco.


Con tu permiso, y de manera atropellada y libre, te evito el trabajo.

--- 

Quiero hacer aquí una reflexión para decir a aquellos que utilizan una de ésas estúpidas sillas eléctricas, ¡que eso es INHUMANO! ¡DUELE! ¡Estás HACIENDO DAÑO a tu invitado en el escenario, que ha tenido la bondad de cooperar en tu acto para que todo te salga bien! A la gente no le gusta que se haga daño a los animales, así que... ¡¡¿¿POR QUÉ HACÉRSELO A UNA PERSONA??!!

A la gente no le gusta que se rían de su dolor. El voluntario puede que te ría la gracia mientras dure el efecto, pero eso duele, tanto a hombres como a mujeres. Te diré que a mí me hizo daño. Tengo un muy buen sentido del humor, me puedo reir de mí misma, e incluso acepto que me tomen el pelo... pero cuando me electrifican sin saber que me lo van a hacer, abandono el escenario, me vuelvo a mi sitio a sentarme en silencio, porque mi mente se ha quedado completamente en blanco. No puedo pensar en nada. Me empiezo a dar cuenta de que han abusado de mí. Me siento humillada. Me siento utilizada y deshechada para el placer y entetenimiento del ejecutante y la audiencia, que no sabe exactamente qué es lo que me ha sucedido (los profanos no han oído hablar de la sillas electrificadas). El dolor dura horas. Puede que no sea el latigazo eléctrico a lo largo de mi espalda lo que sigo sientiendo durante horas, pero aún así sigo notando un hormigueo que me recuerda el abuso y la humillación a la que he sido sometida en el escenario. Luego, cuando tengo un momento para estar a solas, lloro.

¿Cómo sabes que no es esto mismo lo que les sucede al resto de tus voluntarios? ¿Cómo te sientes ahora que lo sabes? ¿Seguirás utilizando ese "precioso" elemento de tortura que creías que te estaba haciendo más grande a ti y a tu acto, después de saber que has herido y humillado a alguien? ¿Qué pasaría si fuese tu querida esposa, novia, madre, abuela, tía o hija la que algún actuante descerebrado fulminase y humillase? Tu voluntario tiene el derecho de elegir si quiere participar en algo que le va a herir, antes de prestarse a ayudarte.

Algunos me preguntaron porqué no volví a subir al escenario, le pegué una patada a la silla, otra al actuante, y lo demandé. Bien, en el momento no se me ocurrió nada de todo eso, especialmente mientras trataba de ayudar a un competidor del FISM a realizar su número... pero te aviso, haré todo eso si alguna vez me vuelve a suceder.

Yo tengo una alternativa a la electrocución por sorpresa. Adviérteles a los miembros de tu audiencia. ¡Yo lo hago! Yo les pido en secreto que finjan que la silla está caliente. Siempre funciona... La audiencia lo adora... y tu voluntario se siente feliz de que le hagas cómplice en el escenario. Le haces quedar bien y le haces sentirse bien... y a cambio, ellos te harán quedar bien a ti.

La silla eléctrica debería ser eliminada del FISM. He oído que las reglas del FISN están cambiando para descalificar a cualquier actuante que haga daño a cualquier criatura viviente.

----

----------


## mayico

no se quien será la persona afectada que ha escrito esto, pero... veo muy exagerado el escrito.

yo no soy partidario de hacer daño a nadie, pero... no puedo imaginar que alguien ponga la silla a tope.
yo la pruebo antes y no da nada fuerte, eso del calambre por la espalda... es un pelín exagerado a mi entender.

----------


## ignoto

Si que hay quienes la ponen a tope.
¿Por qué?

Pues igual que las personas sanas no se dedican a dar collejas a alguien por la calle para grabarlo en el móvil o a ridiculizar a alguien por ser obeso o bizco, se da el caso de que algunos de esos enfermos estudian magia y llegan a sacar voluntarios.

Incluso se creen graciosos.

----------


## maximus

Yo ya he descartado por completo realizar juegos con este elemento, al igual que he descartado hacerlo con animales.
Pienso que el ilusionismo tiene un campo tan extremadamente amplio, que no hace falta hacer pasar malos ratos a nadie y menos todavía a los animales que ni siquieran pueden opinar.
No animo a nadie a utilizar la silla. Me alegro de haber iniciado este debate para que la gente conozca los pormenores de este elemento.

¡Fabuloso documento! Ravenous

¡Fabulosa traducción! Iban

----------


## ignoto

Tampoco hay que condenar el uso de la sillas sino el mal uso.

No es malo sacar vídeos con el móvil ni darse cuenta de que alguien es obeso o bizco.

Lo que hay que dejar claro es cómo usar las cosas.

----------


## Jimmy MX

Pues yo preferiria no usarla, personalmente no le veo lo magico a que una persona reciba una descarga electrica ya sea suave o fuerte, si se trata de hacerle un gag al espectador preferiria darle una varita que le lanze agua o algo asi.

(Y despues mayico puede sentarla en la silla, muajajaja).

----------


## mayico

emmmm si, luego la sentaría en la silla... mejor dejemoslo.

con respecto a lo dicho por ignoto, es mi opinión, el mal uso es lo que hay que juzgar.

----------


## Ravenous

> no se quien será la persona afectada que ha escrito esto, pero... veo muy exagerado el escrito.


Ya he dicho quien lo ha escrito, pero al margen de quien sea, yo, personalmente, conozco al menos a dos personas que se sentirían exactamente como dice esta mujer (llanto incluído).
Moralmente, no puedo decir que condene el uso, porque nunca la he sufrido, y porque utilizo el Electric touch (con el que al menos yo me llevo la mitad del asunto), pero lo que sí me parece deleznable es un uso reiterado e injustificado con la misma persona, con la potencia que sea.
(Que por cierto alguna vez me he librado de milagro de que me partieran la cara por el ET, y eso que nunca pongo la potencia alta, o solo uso tres pilas... se vé que hay gente más sensible que otra.)

----------


## mayico

a ver... sobre todo quiero que quede claro, que no me gusta hacer daño a nadie ni hacer sentir molestia, eso... sobre todo jejeje, que leyendo me da sensación de que soy el único que la usa y creedme que muy medido el uso que le doy.

----------


## tres de PICAS

Yo tambien vi uno que no salió muy bien parado despues de este efecto  :117:

----------


## lossar

Mayico, no estás sólo. Como ya dije yo tambien la utilizo, y nunca nadie se ha sentido ofendido por ello, todo lo contrario. Todo lo mas que me ha ocurrido es que no se ha querido volver a sentarse en la silla, a lo cual también se le saca partido.

Nunca nadie después del espectaculo ha venido a indicarme que se habia sentido mal o molesto.

Y sinceramente yo he visto a "magos" que en su espectaculo denigran, y humillan sin necesidad de silla electrica a los espectadores, mucho mas que yo usandola.

No sé como la usarán otros, pero yo pienso seguir usandola en la forma en la que lo estoy haciendo

----------


## tres de PICAS

A mi me gusta más la silla plegable además de que a ningún espectador le molesta.

----------


## rubiales

Pues por muy poca intensidad que se le de, no deja de ser una putada para el pobre "voluntario" Vamos.., que no es bastante la presión y vergüenza de salir a una escena, que además..

----------


## Jeff

El tema de la silla eléctrica, es el mismo que usar animales en el show (peces incluidos), lo mismo que usar la guillotina disecto, lo mismo que hacer la hojillas enhebradas y así, muchos objetos y accesorios de la magia que atraen quejas tanto de magos como del publico. Todo depende de como lo hagas, donde lo hagas, con quien lo hagas, que haces con ella antes y sobre todo, luego que gag, estado, o situación desea provocar y como controlarla.

La silla eléctrica, la uso desde hace mas de 10 años, el voluntario recibe 3 o 4 calambres; nunca se ha quejado, nunca me han insultado, nunca me han golpeado, sacudido, escupido, pintado con grafitis mi coche. Siempre me agradecen después del show por haberlo pasado tan bien (repito siempre), nunca me ha creado problema alguno, siempre se toma la revancha el voluntario luego conmigo en el mismo numero, haciéndome mas daños y nos seguimos riendo conjuntamente con todo el publico, jamas, repito jamas se me ha quejados agentes, directores, jefes de bares o de animación, voluntarios, publico de todos los idiomas (y eso que después del show soy accesible para recibir quejas y agradecimientos), hijos, nietos, padres,esposas(estas se lo pasan mejor ya que colaboran en ello  :001 302: ) Alcaldes, veteranos, músicos en fin, un largo etc.... Repito, es cuestión de a quien, como, con que intensidad y con que repetición, para que y sobre todo COMO TE LO MONTAS.

La silla es un gag, y como tal se debe presentar y usar, sabiendo a quien usar sin abusar. Jamas he puesto un menor de edad en ella y jamas lo haré.

Si empezamos a quitar de nuestro repertorio, TODO lo que terceros se quejan, empezando por animales, sillas eléctricas, guillotinas disecto, cajas donde se atraviesa a las asistentes, la espada del cuello, la hojillas o agujas enhebradas y un largo (pero que muy largo) etc., nos quedaríamos solo con la baraja española (listillo el *Rubiales*! :001 005: ). El problema radica que hay que pensar muy bien, para que a la hora de usar artilugios para la magia (no solo sillas eléctricas), analizar como proyectar y potenciar el efecto, el gag o lo que sea, de manera que no involucre un problema o una molestia generalizada, y obtener el aplauso del publico y del involucrado despues. Si no lo haces, entonces no eres lo suficientemente creativo para adaptar unos objetos al desarollo optimo de tu numero, sea lo que sea que uses. 

En la magia hay que ser creativo no solo en crear rutinas, coreografias, dialogo etc. sino tambien en saber usar parafernalias mas alla del uso estipulado, adaptandola no para ti, sino para tu publico. ¿Se puede pegar 4 calambrazos a una persona y que te lo agradezca?: SIIIIIIIII.

Es mi opinion y añado que "_si usas y abusas de tus voluntarios con cualquier utensilio mágico o no, con palabras o gestos, debes lograr que al salir del escenario te lo agradezca y que tu publico te aplauda por ello, luego del show, si te invitan un trago (el voluntario), sera aun mas notorio tu éxito_".

¡Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## rubiales

Pues sigo sin estar de acuerdo, si quieres seguir usando tal o cual gag, pues modificalo y hazlo sin causar daño, tampoco es tan dificil. 

PD: Yo uso la silla electrica.

----------


## Jeff

Juan, de buen rollo es imposible usar la silla eléctrica, inclusive en fuerza bajo sin causar daños, salvo que tu silla este fabricada para hechar perfume en vez de electricidad. Si la usa, fuerte o en intensidad leve, causas daño (o sorpresa, como o quieras llamar). O es cerveza o es leche, pero no los dos ni un nivel intermedio. Es como la llama de un cigarrillo, comparado con la la llama viva de una cerilla, ambas queman. Si la usas haces daño, mas o menos,pero lesionas lo quieras o no, si no la usas, pues estas en contra de su uso y lo respeto.

No se modifica una silla eléctrica, la puedes bajar de fuerza, pero sigues dando descarga y en consecuencia dañando al voluntario, sea cual sea la fuerza. O la usas para lo que ha sido construida, o no la usas y adopta otro método indoloro. No digo que le pongas una fuerza que el tío se estampe contra el techo, ni tan bajo que cuando mucho, le sacudes levemente las hemorroides, que en este caso mejor no haberte gastado el dinero en ello y haberte comprado una bolsa de pedos de broma que seguro te funciona.

Ojo, no te discuto tus postura, te discuto que si la usas,la usas y no puedes adoptar una postura neutra. La usas y punto, no hay donde escoger. Y todo esto es de buen rollo, no es mi intención entrar en polémica contigo, lo único es que no entiendo que digas que la usas y no hay problema, cuando aquí, ningunos hemos dicho con que intensidad le damos uso y sin embargo, dices que causamos daños y me extraña tu postura.

¡Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## mayico

a ver... jejeje Rubiales que lias a la gente jeje.
cierto Rubiales, la usa, su metodo... que lo explique el, no les hace daño ni se enteran vamos, pero si que les da una corriente distinta. la usa pero no la usa, o mejor... usa el efecto solamente.

con respecto a eso... sigo pensando que cuando la uso no molesto, por lo expuesto ya por jeff, y me sigo remitiendo a los hechos, hay magos DE NOMBRE, que hacen pasar mal al espectador para las risas del resto y... nadie les nombra ni les comentan nada por la carrera que tienen.

no podemos poner pedos de broma en sillas, quizá pueda ofender
 Tamariz no puede darle un beso a una espectadora en la boca, el novio le puede partir la cara.
el juego de la apuñalada... solemos intentar meter miedo o susto, eso no está bien, se pueden mear encima, del miedo. el resto del público se parte de risa.
no podemos dejar a nadie con una naranja en lo alto, con un cuchillo y su brazo estirado, se puede pringar y no eso, sino... le puede hacer daño en los musculos cervicales.
todo esto por no dirigirme a este tipo de gag a niños, que se pueden sentir molestos con cualquier cosa, una barita rota, abanico roto o similar, puede enfurecer incluso hacer llorar a un niño, el no ha sido... pero todo el mundo se rie.

y como estos juegos... miiiiiiiiiiles,

pañuelos xx, la mujer puede molestarse y su marido tambien.
dime para cuando pase cartas, no... mas rapido... no... mas rapido,.... no espera que pase cartas jajajaja, no hacer eso, puede sentirse mal el espectador.

limitémonos mas bien a... coge una carta, mirala, (no le digas que la memorice, puede pensar que lo tratas de tonto u olvidadizo), pierdela en el mazo, esta es tu carta, tachán...

o... mira la moneda, aparece y desaparece, ains no... no desaparece de verdad, porque... la magia no existe y lo digo para que no os ofendais pensando que os trato de tontos (¿esque no se da el típico que se molesta porque no comprende o entiende cómo sucede?)

----------


## Jeff

Veamos, Rubiales me dijo por privado su modo de usar la silla electrica. Es una buena alternativa indolora, estoy de acuerdo con el por la variacion y, el al no citarlo aqui en abierto, no voy a comentar "como" lo hace.

Personalmente, es una alternativa "diferente" a la que usamos. Si bien me recuerdo, algo similar (a lo de Rubiales) hacia yo antes, en verano en los hoteles de Canarias, las sillas eléctricas del gran *Paul Daniels*, el cual fue calificado como unos de los mejores 50 trucos de magia de toda la vida. Este numero, tambien lo realizaba con maestría, Josverd en Lanzarote, mi gran amigo, ahora retirado de los escenarios.

¡Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## el_aspirante

No esperaba que la famosa silla arrastrase tanta controversia. Yo estoy dispuesto a utilizarla ya que mi espectáculo es bastante más cómico que mágico, por no hablar de el peso musical. En mi caso particular no hay posibilidad alguna de que alguien se enfade por la descarga. Es una cuestión de saber hacerlo, un ejercicio de psicología que a algunos les cuesta más y a otros menos. Yo vi al mago Teto usarla hace un par de veranos y el descojone del público fué monumental. Dicho esto tengo interés en conseguir una, ¿quién me echa una mano? No veo nada en las tiendas habituales.

----------


## magjavi

Hola , despues de todos los comentarios yo pienso que si nos ponemos en todo lo que molesta y todo lo que no al espectador, habria que hacer una gran lista de juego que se deberian de dejar de hacer , porque el espectador puede salir un poco molesto y no por el daño sino por que la gente se rien de la situacion en la que esta el este. 
Yo creo que las cosas que se crean para hacer ilusion y para que el publico se lo pasa bien estan para usarlas , pero eso si de forma correcta y sabiendo controlar cada situacion .
Yo cuando veia usar la silla a Pepe carrol lo pasaba en grande , y ademas estaba totalmente seguro que el espectador que estaba recibiendo la broma tambien se lo pasaba bien e incluso ese momento se le debia de quedar grabado , como un ratito bueno .
Yo estaba pensando en comprarme el electric touch pero estamos en la mima situacion , porque esta tambien da descargas .

----------


## Ravenous

> Yo creo que las cosas que se crean para hacer ilusion y para que el publico se lo pasa bien estan para usarlas , pero eso si de forma correcta y sabiendo controlar cada situacion .
> Yo cuando veia usar la silla a Pepe carrol lo pasaba en grande , y ademas estaba totalmente seguro que el espectador que estaba recibiendo la broma tambien se lo pasaba bien e incluso ese momento se le debia de quedar grabado , como un ratito bueno .


El garrote vil, la horca, y varias otras docenas de métodos de ejecución se crearon para ser hechos en público, y en algunos casos, para disfrute del público. Y muchos ejecutados mantenían la sonrisa hasta el último momento, lo que no dice necesaria mente que lo estén pasando bien...

----------


## Pulgas

Voy a poner un ejemplo.
Conste que Patxi es un tipo maravilloso, majísimo y em cae estupendamente.
Conste también que a Los Morancos no les viene mal que alguien, de vez en cuando, les aplique su propia medicina, pero... ¿Alguien cree de verdad, de "el volutnario" lo está pasando bien?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbLR31ZzGYs

----------


## el_aspirante

¿Alguien tiene esquemas para construir una?

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Por aportar mi granito de arena a "la discordia", con independencia de la descarga eléctrica, a lo que supongo nadie intentará hacer daño, me parece que el mayor daño en cualquier Gag, es dejar en ridiculo a un espectador, por eso hemos de cuidar mucho nuestros gags y hacerlos desde el respecto a la persona del público que tenemos como "victima", hemos de ser creativos, como dice Jeff, para consegir que la persona a la que estamos haciendo cualquier gag, se divierta (tambien pago su entrada a nuestro show y tiene derecho a diverterse).

Cuando Tamariz da un beso a una espectadora, ella se rie. Cuando otros le dicen a una espectadora si se ha hecho el vestido con las cortinas, se pasan con el espectador y lo maltratan.

Nunca he hecho ni me he planteado hacer este efecto, simplemente no me ha llamado la atención, pero si lo hiciera mi principal preocupación sería como hacer que el espectador se ria con las descargas

Un saludos

----------


## rubiales

¿Y no es mejor reirse de uno mismo y hacer gags sobre su misma persona? Así evitamos molestar a nadie..a no ser, que nuestro ego nos lo impida.

----------


## el_aspirante

> ¿Alguien tiene esquemas para construir una?

----------


## el_aspirante

> 


Uhm.........

----------


## el_aspirante

Una consulta antes de comprarla: ¿conflictos con víctimas que usen marcapasos?

----------


## Pulgas

Sí. Puede haberlos.

----------


## Magnano

Eso se avisa antes de llamar a alguien, la gente lo tomara como un gag quizás, pero te aseguras de que no suba nadie con marcapasos

----------


## el_aspirante

Ahora imaginemos que alguien con marcapasos hace caso omiso y decide subir al escenario sin avisar de lo que lleva "instalado"... uffffffffffffff

----------


## Pulgas

Nunca te ocurrirá si no usas la silla.

----------


## mayico

a ver, hay formas de sacar a un espectador para este juego.
bajas al público eliges al espectador, un hombre no va a estar embarazado, solo te queda el marcapasos o problemas de corazón.
si es ya mayorcete... puede tener problemas de corazón mas facilmente, por lo tanto, descartado.
sacas a un joven de 30 aproximadamente, le preguntas... estas embarazado? (risas) tienes marcapasos? (ejemplo: si lo tiene, pero el dice que no) tienes miedo? (no) ok fuerte aplauso para el valiente... (aplausos y... entre esos aplausos grandes, tu micro se apaga y le preguntas seriamente, voy enserio con los problemas, tienes algún problema de corazón? (y ahí su respuesta, ya decides si seguir o no)
de todas formas, si dice que si tiene pues utilizas el método RUBIALES, y si no lo tiene pues la silla.
vamos, la silla no duele, ya se ha dicho muchas veces, hay gente mas sensible y menos pero... aseguro sentarme y no duele, es mas bien un sobresalto.

----------


## el_aspirante

Descartaremos la silla porque esa parte del espectáculo va dirigida a los agüeletes y lo mismo ayudamos al gobierno enviando a la tumba a un pensionista.

MUCHAS GRACIAS.

----------

